# how often should i flea and worm my cats?



## staffy_missy (Apr 23, 2011)

how often do 1 year old cats need to be flead and wormed? Also what are the best flea and worm products? And where can i purchase these from?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

From 6 mths onwards its usual to worm every 3/4 months. Over the counter ones are not always that good, Good ones are Drontal Cat or panacur, Drontal is a tablet, panacur comes in a oral paste that is flavoured in a syringe. A liquid or granules you put on the food. All are available at vets but usually cheaper on line Vet-Medic - the same medicines as your vet at consistently low prices. is one place post free. You dont need a prescription for these.

You can also buy frontline spot on cat which does fleas,ticks and biting lice.
again without prescription. Each pipette gives up too 5 weeks protection against fleas

There are others but they are prescription only which means you either have to get from your vet, or get a prescription and send it with order. You will be charged for the prescription from your vet though.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

All good suggestions in the post by Sled dog hotel above :thumbup:

Please steer clear of Bob Martin products and the like though. They don't do the job very well if at all and there are claims that their products are dangerous for cats (google).

But I also want to point out that in your picture the kitty is sniffing a daffodil! VERY poisonous for cats! Even if kitty only sniffs it, if she/he gets the pollen on her and then ingests it by licking/grooming she can get quite poorly


----------



## staffy_missy (Apr 23, 2011)

thank you thats brillient advice :001_smile:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

One thing I forgot to add, you flea and worm by weight, so you will have to have the weight of the cat and Ive also answered your other post re your flea and worming your pup too. Most vets however will usually weigh free of charge, just give the surgery a ring, the vet nurses will usually do it for you.
Unless of coure you have accurate scales at home.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> But I also want to point out that in your picture the kitty is sniffing a daffodil! VERY poisonous for cats! Even if kitty only sniffs it, if she/he gets the pollen on her and then ingests it by licking/grooming she can get quite poorly


Oh my lord Aurelia I thought that said DANDELION and was just having palpitations as I had loads in my garden before this weekend!


----------

